

9 Things You Didn't Know You Could Do Online - kurtable
http://mashable.com/2013/01/02/things-you-can-do-online/

======
struppi
9 things I either knew I could do online or never wanted to do anyway ;)

Still, a nice list, and presented really well (visually appelling). Thanks for
compiling it!

